# Eleaf Lyche Review



## brotiform (13/5/16)

Hi 

Firstly , thank you to @Ave40 for giving me the chance to review some shiny new products 

Item : Eleaf Lyche Tank

Description : "The Lyche atomizer introduces the most popular stainless steel Notchcoil which can work under high wattage and will bring you a great vaping experience. This new atomizer is remarkably efficient and convenient to use with the bottom leakproof cup design and the side liquid filling solution. The stainless steel construction with hidden top airflow control makes the Lyche simple yet fashionable in appearance"

Packaging : The Lyche comes in neat packaging and well secured. Inside you'll find your pretty new tank , with an RBA , Notchcoil and fitted with a stainless steel dual coil. You'll find a well defined user manual and your usual spares , but no spare glass. 

Aesthetics : This little tank is pretty , the stainless steel is well offset with some lovely green seals. The tank has a really neat little side airflow window , with Lyche printed on the inner panel. The other feature that looks really good and works well too is the top airflow ring , you'd almost think it wasn't there

Build quality : This little tank is SLICK. The side airflow only opens up part way , with a nice little click to lock it open or closed. The top airflow ring slides open and close with ease , and the threads are buttery smooth , making this tank an absolute pleasure to open or close.

Flavor and Vapor : This is where the Lyche shines , I had no idea a tank using pre built coils could flow so well. The airflow is better than my UD Bellus and as good as my Crius V3. I set the tank up with the Notchcoil (0.25 ohm 40-60w)to see what all the hype was with this new technology , so I primed the coil with Snatch Dairy Queen 3mg,filled the tank, took a few non fired draws and set off starting at 20w. At 20w the vapor and flavour is fair , this coil is just begging for higher wattage , so I started going up in increments and it just got better and better. I proceeded all the way up to the 60w point and chain vaped it with no sign of dry hits up to the point where the drip tip was too hot to continue. The flavor and vapor are superb , it's tough to think that you're using pre built coils with the way the Lyche performs. I decided to run this tank side by side with my Moonshot filled with the same juice and the flavor and cloud production are basically neck in neck at this point. I still believe the lyche can taste even better after another tank or 2. 

Conclusion : The Lyche is sublime , Eleaf have hit the nail on the head for a tank designed primarily for use with pre built coils. This is the tank the Cubis wishes it was. No spitback , no dry hits , no leaks. The flavor and cloud production are spot on and best of all , the tank looks the part too. A must have for any vapers tank selection. 

Pics :
































Product can be found here : 

https://www.ave40.com/store/eleaf-lyche-4ml-tank-with-notchcoil.html

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Neal (13/5/16)

Cool review brother, keep us updated when you use the rba deck, would be interested to know pros and cons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/5/16)

This is a really good looking tank, and a great write-up @brotiform 

I am wondering, looking at the coils, are they interchangeable with the Cubis tanks? The coils look very similar but I almost imaging these eLeaf ones looking a bit taller than the Joyetech ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/5/16)

Fantastic review. Even though I swore myself off tanks... I am super tempted here. Let us know how you like the build deck that will be the deal breaker for me if it isnt good.

I agree it is a VERY good looking atty! All I need is an excuse and it is mine lol.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/5/16)

Awesome review bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/5/16)

Good writeup and lovely photos @brotiform 
I like the sounds of this
Will be perfect for the Litchi in VM's XXX juice


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/5/16)

Nice write up @brotiform I'm interested in this tank now let us now how the rba is. Looking for a tank that can do both commercial and rebuilt coils similar the the subtank. But the lychee seems to be better than the subtank?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

